# West Coast



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Heading over to Ceduna, Scott's Beach for the next 3 weeks
chasing salmon, Mulloway and Shark ,then back to Merritt Bay for King George Whiting.
If any one else is over that way and wants to meet up for a session drop me a line..
Cheers
Minny


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Minny said:


> Heading over to Ceduna, Scott's Beach for the next 3 weeks
> chasing salmon, Mulloway and Shark ,then back to Merritt Bay for King George Whiting.
> If any one else is over that way and wants to meet up for a session drop me a line..
> Cheers
> Minny


Merritt Bay?? I've not heard of that - where abouts is that? Good luck over the far west - we have done very well on KGW from the yaks at the western end of Scotts. I look forward to a report!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Merritt Bay is the bay around Ceduna to Denial Bay.
Hopefully the weather gods will be good for us..


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Have a good trip Minny! Look forward to a phone call or two mate!


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

I just saluted a beer to you minny for good luck. (really it was just an excuse to drink beer).

Have a good one and trip report!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

With photos!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

You told me summer Salty,
When you are all hot and sweaty
I will be their Sweatcrak :lol: .
Save me a beer Ben and yes the camera is in..


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

salticrak said:


> You jokers still have a cheese and wine platter after your scenic paddles?


Do you lot not?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

salticrak said:


> You jokers still have a cheese and wine platter after your scenic paddles?


We don't drink wine off platters - its usually in a glass. You should try it Salti - beats the crap out of warm XXXX from a tin.


----------

